# sincronizar bandeja 3cd samsung



## ing_william_c (Sep 17, 2006)

hola amigos, lo que pasa es tengo un equipo samsung fuera de sincronismo. por favor si alguien  sabe como cuadrarla......gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Sep 21, 2006)

Hola ing,,,  te envio una pagina sobre el tema espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/rep-cd.htm


----------



## PeterGump (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola...
Tengo el mismo problema que ing_william_c, tengo un equipo Samsung MAX-ZB550 con problemas de sincronismo en la bandeja de 3 CD, he vismo muchas paginas donde dan solucion a este  problema utilizando como ejemplo un modelo de Aiwa. La verdad es que no lo entiendo   , así que quisiera saber si alguno de estedes puede ayudarme.

Gracias...


----------

